# Barrel Trains



## papaw (Feb 9, 2011)

Has anyone here ever built or have any ides for a barrel train? What would you use for frames etc? Just thought I'd ask. I've googled and all I can find is pictures. I would like to see diagrams. ave a good 'un.
Eddy
edro:


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

My neighbor built 4 "cars" out of 2" square tube and plastic barrels. I'm not sure of the dimensions, but I might be able to get some later on today. I think he used those heavy duty refrigerator cart wheels/tires. 
It's always been a big hit at the fair.


----------



## docsteve (Jan 28, 2011)

The Lions Club built some here .They used cheap hand trucks for the frames with pneumatic tires ) and mounted 13 gallon barrells on top . They welded a hand hold on top of the barrell ( just a loop ) . I didn't really look how they hooked them together . I am sure they are stored away for the winter, and not too accessable right now, Remind me in the spring and I will get you some pics .


----------



## papaw (Feb 9, 2011)

I bought a dolly at TS to see how it'll work. I think it will. I don't/can't weld, so a buddy has volunteered to do the hitch and receiver for me. I guess I'll go with the dollies. Another gave me the barrels. Thanks for the input. If anyone else would like to chime in, feel free...Eddy


----------



## bmwe0692 (Apr 13, 2008)

If you are going to use plastic barrels. Please make sure what they last contained!!
Acid,caustic soda,lye. just asking, because the plastic might absorb the chemicals.
Dont want children or other people getting acid burns and/or chemical rash.
When handling, drilling holes and cutting the openings,use safety measures, gloves, goggles,
dust mask and ear protection.
Use an old garden hose, slit down one side and glued around the opening to eliminate the sharp edges.
Holes in the lower end for drainage or if a child gets sick and you have to wash it out.
Good idea to use hand trucks, small, sturdy, low to the ground, able to weld on, if not right, can grind off and redo.
The flat plate on the bottom would be a good place to weld hitch for next barrel to pull from.
Positioning the barrel and opening will be a challenge, too far forward,no leg room,
too far back, over center, might lift the barrel ahead. "OOPSY"
Old kitchen chairs, with back rest, minus the legs would make a safe and comfortable seat.
Seat belts will keep the small squirmy-fidgety ones safe inside the barrel.
IF possible make one side by side for mom or dad to ride along side their little one.
Find an art student or art class to paint current cartoon characters on the barrels.
Hope my silly, wild a$$ suggestions will help you in you endeavor.

!!!! Above all make it a safe ride for all !!!!

STAY ALERT STAY ALIVE !!!
T.J.


----------



## papaw (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks TJ...I have already considered all of the above. My grandson and I have designed the "cars". One will be a fire truck, one a street rod, one a sub (he loves the beatles and he's six), one an airplane and a freind is helping me build a caboose. It will be wood. I had open heart surgery (5BP) along with a stroke and I retired after the stroke so I've had awhile to think about this. The barrels my freind gave me had sode syrup in them so I'm not using those. They will be my "sacraficial lambs" so to speak. I have found some on CL that are for food, so I'm buying those. As for the seats, I'm using child car seats along with seat belts just to make it comfortable. I know I'll have a few dollars in it, but I'll take my time and may learn a dollar saver tip now and then. Anyways your suggestions are not wild. They're appreciated and I thank you for taking the time to print them. Have a safe day...Eddy


----------



## papaw (Feb 9, 2011)

I finally got it done. It turned out really nice. I'll try and post some pictures for you all.


----------



## Chas (Nov 3, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/CharlieChoochooTheBarrelTrain


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Great to see the kids enjoying themselves. Good on you papaw. Bye


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Great job,Papaw !!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

A+ of job.


----------



## chkntrktr (May 1, 2012)

Thanks for posting the pics. Great job and looks like lots of fun for the kids.


----------



## papaw (Feb 9, 2011)

I can't get the pics to upload. I'll try again soon


----------



## papaw (Feb 9, 2011)

You can check it out on facebook tho. Friend request for Eddie Guerra


----------

